
WhatsApp discloses vulnerability; Israeli spyware was installed on iPhones - xocder
https://9to5mac.com/2019/05/13/whatsapp-vulnerability-israeli-spyware/
======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19904581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19904581)

